# Empfehlung 26-30 Zoll Gaming Monitor



## Bensei (31. März 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich brauch mal Eure Empfehlungen für einen neuen Monitor.
Derzeit habe ich zwei Samsung Syncmaster 245T oder so... die sind schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen und sollen bald ersetzt werden.
Geplant war einen der Samsungs weiterhin im Dienst zulassen fürs nebenbei surfen usw. und dazu einen großen neuen zum zocken.
Gezockt werden reine PC Games (alle Genres) und mit der PS3. 
  Die PS3 sollte ich ja via Optischen Audio Ausgang mit der Soundkarte meines PCs verbinden  können?
  Ich wollte keinen Monitor mit Boxen wäre aber eine Notlösung wenn’s nicht anders geht.
Dachte an 26-30 Zoll. Sitzabstand wäre ca. 0,5-1m kann auch noch etwas erhöht werden.
Folgende Kriterien muss der Monitor erfüllen:
1. Full HD
2. HDMI + DVI Eingang
3. schnelle Reaktionszeit 2-5ms
4. hohe Kontraste unter 50.000 sollte er nicht liegen... je mehr desto besser 
  5. Format sollte 16:10 sein *edit* *wohl eher 16:9 wegen der PS3*....
  6. Hab ich was wichtiges nicht bedacht?

Preis ist nicht so wichtig sollte aber nicht gleich 1.000 Euro kosten.

Meine Hardware:
Grafik: ATI Radeon 5870 Vapor X
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965
Mainboard: Asus M4A79T Deluxe 
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio
Der Rest sollte ja unwichtig sein.

So den einzigen den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist der Samsung SyncMaster P2770H (Link). Leider ist dieser im 16:9 Format.

Gibt es noch alternativen?


Mfg Bensei


----------



## Stefan93 (31. März 2010)

FULL HD ist ein 16:9 Format
Du musst dich also entscheiden:
FULL HD oder 19:10


----------



## 3V!L (1. April 2010)

Kann dir den Hanns.G HF287HJ empfehlen.

Hab ich selber im Einsatz und in Sachen P/L unschlagbar.


----------



## leorphee (3. April 2010)

Asus VH226H


----------



## snapstar123 (3. April 2010)

Also ich hab einen Viewsonic VP2650wb ist ein 26" Monitor 16:10, 1920x1200.
Es ist zwar ein TN-Panel aber hat gute Reaktionszeiten ansonsten ist er Top für einen TN-Panel Montior man kann ihn neigen kippen und höhen verstellen, ach ja Pivot kann er auch also einmal 45° drehen das er hochkannt steht und 4 USB Anschlüsse hat er auch.
Das einzigste Manko ist das er keinen HDMI-Anschluss hat aber HDCP kann über DVI.
Er ist schon etwas älter aber ich finde das es ein Top Monitor ist, vom Bild her keine Mängel und die Interpolation ist hervorragend also wenn man eine kleinere Auflösung benutzt, ich glaube bei PCGH wahr das der einzigste Monitor der auf die Interpolation eine eins bekommen hat.
Hier mal der Link man kann aber mal schauen wie die Nachfolger sind aber der ist einfach zu empfehlen vorallem schon was er zur verfügung hat , Mfg Snapstar

Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich


----------



## Cyron78 (9. April 2010)

War falsch hier^^


----------



## labernet (13. April 2010)

da wir grad bei 26 bis 30" sind, gibt es irgendjemanden, der einen 30" monitor hat zum spielen oder einen empfehlen könnte?

oder rentiert sich das absolut nicht (nicht preismäßig sondern eher von der größe, verglichen mit einem 24" monitor)


----------



## Pravasi (15. April 2010)

Habe den P27HD und bin damit wirklich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings Habe ich nur einen Meter Abstand und das ist manchmal schon an der Grenze. Das solltest du unbedingt beachten wenn du noch grösser werden willst.


----------



## Dark-Blood (15. April 2010)

Ein freund von mir hat den 30" LED von Samsung, er hat ihn aber wieder von seiner Xbox abgestöpselt weils ihm zu groß war. Jetzt zockt er PC auf dem und auf nem 24" Xbox. 
Vom Bild her sind die LED Bildschirme der totale hammer, aber das Bild ist mir wie ihm zu groß.


----------



## Cyron78 (16. April 2010)

Ich hab jetzt den Hp 2710m am laufen. Hatte ihn verglichen bei Mediamarkt mit den Samsung 
p2770h. Der Hp macht ein verdammt kräftiges Bild, und viel mir sofort wegen den strahlenden Farben ins Auge. Auch die Schrift ist klar und deutlich.
Was nur stört ist die glänzende Oberfläche.. ein Lichteinfall ins Zimmer und es spiegelt sich total..

Sollte man sich überlegen was man will, für den Preis von 330 eu kann man nicht alles haben. Der Samsung war lang nicht so kräftig wie meiner jetzt..

Noch ein Nachteil bei der Auflösung sah ich bei Nfs Shift, die Straße wird nicht mehr so klar dargestellt wie bei nem kleineren TFT mit angepasster Auflösung. Der Hp hat die 1980*1080 ist vielleicht etwas zu wenig.. -falls es daran liegt.

Der Dell z.b. hat ja 24xx * 1440, der wäre wohl eher angebracht bei der Größe.


----------



## ll_tim_ll (25. April 2010)

Bei 26-30" würd ich dir eher zu nem Fernseher raten, die sind in den Größen deutlich billiger und du hast den Luxus auch noch Fernseher schauen zu könnnen, nur so als Anstoß zum Nachdenken


----------



## labernet (26. April 2010)

das kommt drauf an denk ich mal, n monitor macht doch noch ne bessere auflösung und bei fernseher mit fullhd auflösung ist man auch schon bei 600 euro, aber halt schon 36" (falls es nicht stimmen sollte, bitte um berichtigung) und 36" ist mir fast schon zu groß


----------



## ll_tim_ll (26. April 2010)

Das was ich halt merke ist das nervige Profil wechseln, bedeutet in Spielen muss bevor es losgeht immer ( in jedem Spiel) wieder die auflösung von meinem 19er auf Full HD umgeschaltet werden. Das ist wirklich sehr nervig . Zudem ist das Textproblem auch ziemlich aufreibend mit der Zeit.


----------



## Cyron78 (29. April 2010)

lol.. ich trottel.. 
meine Texturenauflösung verstellte sich beim TFT wechsel. Somit sieht mein Hp2710m auch bei Shift gut aus. Hab da nicht drauf geguckt..

Nachwie vor ein sehr guter TFT, hab ihn paar Tage am laufen. Nur der glanz ist störent bei starkem Lichteinfall. Aber das Bild weit besser, also sehr kräftige Farben, als beim Samsung 26 und den 27 Zöller.

Somit reicht die Auflösung 1920*1080 vollkommen aus.. war mein Fehler..


----------



## Rimarx (29. April 2010)

Dass die Farben bei verspiegelten Displays "kräftiger" sind sollte eigendlich klar sein, man ist dann halt in Bezug zur Platzwahl relativ eingeschränkt


----------



## Cyron78 (29. April 2010)

Genau.. 
wie ich schon schrieb, entweder kräftige Farben und nen Glanz oder Matter und man kann auch bei Sonnenschein Zocken.. 
man kann allerdings tagsüber auch mal raus gehen und abends satte Farben genießen ^^


Ohje glanz mit tz..^^


----------

